# Got my Goats And i got 1 regesteried doe



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

:clap: 
I went for 3 does came home with 4 does 1 who we found out is bagging down and 1 with 1 day old twins. Butterscotch Pygmy/ Nigerian we found out is due sooner rather then later. The lady i bought her from thinks with in a week we will have babies. Then nigerian dwarf reg doe Atlanta came with twin pygmy crosses 1 doe 1 buck. And i also got Hersey and Darla Unregistered Nigerians. 
The registered doe name is Peppermint Hill Farm Atlanta
The people who had her never reg her in there name but i got her for a extra good price. Know i got to go figure out how much its going to cost to get her registered.
She is registered threw AGS. And im working on a good pic. Last night she had he head buried in the hay. Ive got some pics on my website and some on facebook. I need to work on a good pic of Atlanta.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/RJK-Mini- ... 3876610131


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Wooohoo  Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! If the owners you bought her from never registered in their name, then you will have to go back to the original owner and see if they will work with you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! :leap:

You won't be able to transfer her in your name without the owner on the papers signed transfer. You can only go through them to get it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats........ :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Guess i will need to do some investigating. I got the purple and white paper with the seal she told me all i got to due is send it in to them. I just put some new pics up in the last 4 hours


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That person was incorrect unfortunately. You MUST have a signed transfer from the person listed as the owner on the paper. 

If you can get in contact with that person...will be your best bet. Good luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! They are very cute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Like Kylee said you have to have a signed transfer from the owner listed on that official registration certificate to get the goat in your name. Good luck! Hope it works out.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Butterscotch is a total spaz and she is due to kid. I hope she kids ok and the stress does not get to her. Whenever im in the barn she wedges herself behind things to hid or nearly goes threw the walls. You would think she was truly wild. I had planed on worming her and giving some shots but maybe i should wait. How is the best way to deal with her lock her up or let her go? I put her in a large kidding stall with Hersey. But im wondering if i should let her join the others in my quarantine area. Were trying to tame the 2 new babies and let the new goats know were ok so im in the pen a lot with the kids. And she hates it if i knew she was this bad i would not bought her.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey you live close to me ! Most people around here ( at least the ones I talk to :roll: :wink: don't know what a Nigerian dwarf goat is .All they know is bigger breeds or pygmy's :roll: :laugh: )


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ya i know its funny. I laugh at craigslist a lot of the (pygmy) goats on there most are mixed with Nigerian or look pure Nigerian. Though i seen 1 Nigerian on there and to me she looks more pygmy then anything. Im worried when i do start have reg stock i wont be able to sell them for much because they could get a pygmy for $50. What do you raise GingersMaMa? I dont know many local goat owners. Most of my goat friend are in Oklahoma.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to have Nigerians and Kinders and pygmy's. Due to some family issues I had to sell my breeding stock :roll: So now I'm starting to rebuild my herd ( DH says I can start looking in March :leap: ) I'm having to find a friend for my Nigerian Ginger ( she might have pygmy in her but I don't think so ) I don't really mind if they are mixed or full blooded and reg papers aren't necessary as I want them to provide milk and meat for my family .(Also as pet's but only to my Doe's and maybe the Buck  :greengrin: )


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

If you want a milk doe. Darla is possibly bred to a mini mancha buck for June babies. If she comes into heat then i will put her with my Nigerian buck for pure Nigerian kids. Then i will let Hersey be bred for fall babies for pure nigerian babies. That will be it tell winter or spring. I only have pygmy Nigerian due right know.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the last person to register her was peppermint hill farm. I got in contact with them and she wants me to mail her a copy of the paper i got then she will send me a bill of sale or transfer paper. The goat was dual registered but the ADGA 1 got lost. Thats who i would prefer to go threw. As i spent 2 day on the phone trying to talk to someone at AGS but no answers or returned calls. So on the first try i call ADGA and they answer and answered my questions.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just so you know...AGS...apparently their whole staff is out sick so that may be why you aren't getting returned calls. Their office is closed today and tomorrow? I think.


----------

